
Ivermectin, widely used and FDA approved, aggressive against Covid-19 (in vitro) - ck2
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0166354220302011
======
johnchristopher
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22777617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22777617).

